# Pompano



## dbierman (Jul 31, 2017)

Caught two yesterday evening. 1 keeper and 1 throwback. Caught them in the first trough. Fort Walton Beach. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Congrats. There's dinner


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !


----------



## dbierman (Jul 31, 2017)

Fished all day today, we caught a lot of whiting and Pompano but all we’re small, and that’s all we caught, nothing else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Russ, he's going for your crown.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

That is awesome. 

We were down there this weekend. The wife went to the beach Thursday (before I got down there) and the red tide had everyone coughing so that eliminated any beach time for me...


----------



## dbierman (Jul 31, 2017)

No signs of any red tide here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbierman (Jul 31, 2017)

tiger297 said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> We were down there this weekend. The wife went to the beach Thursday (before I got down there) and the red tide had everyone coughing so that eliminated any beach time for me...




I may have spoke too soon. Went to the beach today, couldn’t stay out there more than an hour. Me and my son both coughing, eyes watering, nose running. And we don’t have any respiratory problems. 

Just about every other person I saw walking down the beach was coughing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn fuzzycane is liable to push the red tide our way.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Dang man I'm sorry didn't mean to jinx y'all.


----------

